# معلومات قيمه عن التبريد الشمسي



## سمير شربك (4 سبتمبر 2010)

يهدف التبريد الشمسي إلى حفظ اللقاحات وتأمين وسيله 
تبريد في بقاع العالم التي لاتتوافر فيها الكهرباء أو تعاني من امداد كهربائي ضعيف


----------



## الأكاديري (9 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ربيع1 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

تسلم ياطيب وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سمير شربك (27 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله بكم


----------



## mehdi09 (27 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سمير شربك (29 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله بك أخي مهدي


----------



## حسون حلب (30 سبتمبر 2010)

أشكرك جزيل الشكر .... بارك الله بك


----------



## alyhussein (30 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## الطموح انا (30 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا ياغالي
تسلم ايدك


----------



## anwer87 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## سمير شربك (7 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله بكم جميعا


----------



## ودبيلا (9 أكتوبر 2010)

يعطيك العافية شربك


----------



## م سامر قاسم (12 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## سمير شربك (13 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله بكم


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (11 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المشاركة الطيبة


----------



## zaid zaid (16 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لك 
موضوع مفيد ومهم
تحياتي لك


----------



## سمير شربك (16 نوفمبر 2010)

مهندسة بدوية قال:


> بارك الله فيك على هذه المشاركة الطيبة


 
شكرالك مهندسة بدوية 
ولك مواضيع مميزة


----------



## سمير شربك (16 نوفمبر 2010)

zaid zaid قال:


> شكرا لك
> موضوع مفيد ومهم
> تحياتي لك


سعدت بمشاركتك وشكرا لك


----------



## jassim78 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سمير شربك (7 فبراير 2011)

jassim78 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا


 انشاء الله تكون استفدت أخي جاسم


----------



## jomma (8 فبراير 2011)

سمير شربك قال:


> يهدف التبريد الشمسي إلى حفظ اللقاحات وتأمين وسيله
> تبريد في بقاع العالم التي لاتتوافر فيها الكهرباء أو تعاني من امداد كهربائي ضعيف


 
بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز، لقد قمت بتنزيل الملف وقراءته، هذه هي المعلومات المفيدة التي نريدها والتي من شأنها ان تحسن من وضعنا في العالم العربي، بدلا من مضيعة الجهد والوقت في مناقشة مواضيع لا طائل من وراءها. لاحظت سيدي الكريم انه لا يوجد شركاء من الدول العربية، بالرغم من ان الموضوع يهمنا كثيرا. فهل يقوم المهندس العربي بتنبيه اصحاب القرار بأهمية هذه التطبيقات؟


----------

